# Calling all bed sharers



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay so I am undecided about the bed sharing thing. Nina is moving in on us and I'm not resisting. She generally sleeps very well anytime she's had a sleepover. I'm finding it harder and harder to tell her no. It's all she wants. 

Lola has no interest, she takes herself to bed after 7pm every night and is happy in her own room.

What to do? I can't help thinking that the bed should be kept dog free. Not because I don't want her there but just because I don't want her ruined (also private time )


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Too late. I don't think she is moving in, she's already moved!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Too late. I don't think she is moving in, she's already moved!


Yes I fear you may be correct!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She will not be "ruined". She'll be happier and you'll all sleep fine. This reminds me of the raging controversy of letting your children in bed family bed style. It is definitely not for everyone and intimacy can never really be totally spontaneous again. But there are ways around that. On the other hand human babies want their own beds around age four or five, puppies not so much.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She won't be ruined if she sleeps on your bed.....and shut her out when it's private time. Emma slept with us as a puppy but as she got bigger she opted for her box and ended up downstairs in the kitchen. She was more than happy, so maybe Nina, too, will rediscover her independence later on.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> She will not be "ruined". She'll be happier and you'll all sleep fine. This reminds me of the raging controversy of letting your children in bed family bed style. It is definitely not for everyone and intimacy can never really be totally spontaneous again. But there are ways around that. On the other hand human babies want their own beds around age four or five, puppies not so much.


She's such a pet. She's so cute about it. She prefers sleeping with us than with Lola but I think Lola just likes her own sleep space and Nina knows this. 

What happens then if we go away on hols and she has to sleep on her own?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus gets in with his Granny when that happens. Will your mum let her in?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Rufus gets in with his Granny when that happens. Will your mum let her in?


When mum looked after them, there was two dogs, a cat and my brother in the bed


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She will still have Lola and if you are all away together, tire her out then she will be too tired to care.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

well as you know we have three poos and a cat in bed with us. Sometimes during the night they will take turns getting down because they are too hot. Then they come back up. I will admit that private time has to be a bit more "creative" but i LOVE sleeping with my poos. Jake goes up over our heads and sleeps against the wall. Willow curls up behind my legs and Ozzy snuggles between us. It really is the best part of the day.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds lovely Donna. I hope your bed is a super king!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Sounds lovely Donna. I hope your bed is a super king!


Haha nope a queen. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We share the bed with Lady and love it. She snuggles right into me every night its just great. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well you better get used to being crowded.they do sleep spread out haa Haa
ginger moved from her bed to our bed right after my surgery,the first time i climbed in to bed after that ,she did also and she just would not get out.i'm glad she is there it is very cozy


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am sure Nina will become a regular fixture Savannah used to sleep on our heads when she was a puppy, now shes grown, she has a pillow against the wall and I have to put my pillows below them so my feet hang off the end. Arlo just stretches out in the middle. When I first met my OH he used to panic if my previous dogs put so much as a paw in the kitchen and they definitely weren't allowed upatairs, we have come a long way


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruth don't do it Just sayin


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ruth don't do it Just sayin


Bah humbug


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer prefers his couch. Lexi likes to start on the bed with me but I'm a restless sleeper and depending on the day, she moves off the bed to her couch. At daycare they sleep together on a bed. And when dad watches when I'm gone, they sleep on my bed together and dad gets the couch. This may will be the first time they are spending the night at a friend's house as dad will also be out of town that weekend. They've been there before but they were babies and still sleeping in crates. She has 4 grand kids who will also be sleeping over. I don't know what's going to happen but her plan is to keep them downstairs. I'll let you know how that turns out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

In my opinion, these dogs don't smell or shed. They are small and mine don't even snore. If it didn't interfere with your sleep, let them be with you. They are in our lives for such a short time. Don't you want every moment of love you can get? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have tried several times for little ruby to snuggle with me, but I don't think she likes it - she prefers to be downstairs in her crate near Ralph. The other night she was sleeping lovely on the couch with Ralph, so I left her and went up to bed...... In the morning she was fast asleep on the top step! She must of been there all night. 
Last night I had her in bed with me, but she just gets off and sleeps on the floor near the door...... I even had to blackmail her to bed with me with uncle joes liver treats (courtesy of May and darcy at crufts) 
So I don't think ruby will be a bed dweller 
And at bed time - Ralph's just won't budge off the couch.....


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea, Frankie sleeps in our bed. He is there all night, usually in between us, although sometimes by our feet. Occasionally he'll be up at the pillows. 

Private time usually happens after we give him a bully stick. He is so caught up in that that he doesn't care. (Frankie always wants to be next to us if we ever kiss or even hug. It can get annoying, but as long as he has his pizzle, he won't bother with anything else.)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> Yea, Frankie sleeps in our bed. He is there all night, usually in between us, although sometimes by our feet. Occasionally he'll be up at the pillows.
> 
> Private time usually happens after we give him a bully stick. He is so caught up in that that he doesn't care. (Frankie always wants to be next to us if we ever kiss or even hug. It can get annoying, but as long as he has his pizzle, he won't bother with anything else.)


Frankie obviously enjoys a little pizzle private time!! (thinking of Tracey's comments now!),
Poor Dudley, no human bed for him, he gets a choice of the crate or a bed that is too small for him in the hall! I do lovingly place a folded towel by the side of his bed which he uses as a pillow though!, and occasionally he gets to stay in his larger bed in the lounge if he has made himself very comfy there.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> Frankie always wants to be next to us if we ever kiss or even hug.


Rufus is the same, he loves it when we have a Rufus sandwich with him in between us, in fact he insists on it. I will definitely look into pizzle sticks for when his love is NOT appreciated.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> In my opinion, these dogs don't smell or shed. They are small and mine don't even snore. If it didn't interfere with your sleep, let them be with you. They are in our lives for such a short time. Don't you want every moment of love you can get?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're dead right Donna! Thank you. 



SamRinde said:


> Yea, Frankie sleeps in our bed. He is there all night, usually in between us, although sometimes by our feet. Occasionally he'll be up at the pillows.
> 
> Private time usually happens after we give him a bully stick. He is so caught up in that that he doesn't care. (Frankie always wants to be next to us if we ever kiss or even hug. It can get annoying, but as long as he has his pizzle, he won't bother with anything else.)


Thanks for the puzzle stick tip


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We have an Ottoman in our bedroom and Piper's bed is on that. We have a pretty big bed room. So plenty of places to sleep. We had her in our cat carry when she was a puppy on my night stand. She would sleep in here most of the night, but would creep over to me around 6-7am and snuggle with me. 

Then when it came time to move her to "her bed" she would spend time with us before bed. Hubby said "Go to your bed" and she would jump down and go over to the ottomen and sleep there. At times she would go on her own. Hubby said no dogs in bed. But Piper always at some point during the night ended up on our bed. Hubby finally gave in. She now sleeps with us on the bed. 

She normally sleeps part of the night at the end of the bed and then ends up near us and then snuggles with me then hubby. 

Do what works for you. We only have one Cockapoo and a King bed, so plenty of room.  Piper can sleep in her crate, but always wants out at around 6am. So if we have to crate her it is an option. But we choose not to. We have done that a few times when sleeping at other peoples houses.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I say just go for it, you know you want to.... Mine come up in a morning and sleep with me during the day when I've worked, I love them in bed with me....I'd chose them over a pizzle any day of the week xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well she's been a permanent fixture for the last week... So far so good. Main problem is she wakes earlier!!


----------

